# Goat tricks or games



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Just curious, can you teach goats tricks? :lol:

Also do they play games of any sort? Like fetch? 

I was just imagining them as herbivorous dogs and them playing fetch, shaking hands and playing dead hehehehe


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

My girls like to kick a ball around the pen. They have several toys that they play with as well. Molly's favorite game though is to swipe my hat off of my head and make me chase her for it


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

How well do they play with dogs?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Goaties can definitely learn tricks!

They shouldn't be playing with dogs, though. They play too differently and it can be dangerous.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm, I have a miniature poodle and she hasn't got a mean bone in her body. 

I'd like to see how they get along, even if they don't play. She gets a bit lonely when I'm at school :'(


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't personally, even those precious ones without a single mean bone are still dogs, and they have strong predator instinct. Most goat attacks are from domestic dogs -- that's just their nature. I have seen dogs and goats be friends but it is a risk. There have been too many stories on here about the trusted family dog killing the pet goat.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That worries me 
I'll try introduce them in a controlled way and make sure they're not alone together. Thanks for advice n_n


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

My mom made me watch this after she met this goat in Florida...you might enjoy this goats tricks


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My goat gives hoof,jumps up on command,gets down on command,most of the time, dances which is standing up on his own while he weeves trying to balance and crosses under the bridge which is under my legs. I need some strong essential oils so we can start working on smile! He's 11 weeks old and was just wethered my doe however will give hoof only when she feels like and is not very interested in my so called tricks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My does like to play with dogs by chasing them around bashing at them with their heads and feet. I also have one that will chase down cats and try to stomp them. Very supervised until you know what all the animals reactions are going to be is best. And certainly they can learn tricks and stuff. Mine all learn to load into a trailer, carry my junk through forest trails, to stay by the tent at night on a highline, to cross rivers and bridges, they figure out which pack has the food in it and mob it at unloading time, they learn to bed down and be quiet after dark so they don't attract attention from wild critters, they know the fire is good and lay by it with us, they learn many small things I can't even think of right now because we just do them. I know that those aren't the kind of tricks that you are talking about but, it does show how intelligent they are.
Besides the skateboarding goat there is also a pair in California that learned to surf. You could probably find them with google.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've had my spoiled rotten bottle baby fetch a corn cob. I thought it was a fluke but she kept doing it over and over until it fell apart. Then she just stopped and didn't want to do it with anything else.

I like to take the gals on a walk up the hill behind me, it's funny how if you take the leaders everyone else just follows along. If they start getting split up I rattle a feed bucket with some alfalfa pellets in it.

Goats are very very smart and with time/effort I wouldn't put anything past them learning!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Hmm, I have a miniature poodle and she hasn't got a mean bone in her body.
> 
> I'd like to see how they get along, even if they don't play. She gets a bit lonely when I'm at school :'(


I would see how they get along together first 
There's lots of people that leave dogs with goats but those are guard dogs I don't know about a poodle. 
I would say if you do them Maby if possible make it to where the goats could hit away from him/her? 
I don't know if that's possible where you are though


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think it should be okay but we can only find out and see!

Takin goats for walks sounds fun


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a nigerian dwarf that was raised from kidhood with dogs. She thought until recently that she WAS a dog. I introduced her VERY CAREFULLY to my dogs when I brought her home and they all lived together during the day in the same yard. I had to teach my dogs what was acceptable, but they all got along very well. However, any other goat on my place would FOR SURE kill a dog if it got in their pen. They made a pretty good attempt on my german shepherd once when she followed me out to the pasture. She was only saved because she is well trained enough to come directly to me when called and stay behind me. I believe that an aggressive dog would successfully make it through the goatie wall of defense and do some killing of it's own, but the shepherd just wanted to be friends. Be careful if you want to do the dog/goat thing. Start with a kid and train both animals to be respectful.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow defensive goat dog! Hahaha
Yea I'm hoping that if I just teach them what is and isn't okay they should get along fine. 
My dog was raised with other cats and knows their hers and licks them an tries to play (even though they don't understand) but whenever a strange cat is around she runs them off growling at them. 
So I think once she learns the goats are hers/ours she'll be fine


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

I let my dogs play with the goats if they're supervised, but I would never leave them alone together. I would feel so horrible if something happened even though they get along really well. 

My goats don't have 'tricks' per say but they are definitely smart. And they like to try to climb up their shed to try to get to the branches over it. I haven't seen any manage to get up there... yet... but I'm sure the day will come.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now I have seen everything !!! OMG My coffee almost came out my nose when I watched that video !!!
This for sharing it 
I'm going to try to get one of my girls to do that , lolol.
I have a few girls in mind,and one is definitely Yosi ,lolol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My wether can "walk". He used to be able to jump through a hoop, and I was training him to pick up a bandanna. But I got busy and stopped. I'd love to get back to training him!


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have two old dogs (a lab and a rottie mix) that we have put in the goat pen unsupervised. They do fine but they are very obedient and were around ducks for a couple of years and they didn't touch them. The rottie mix kills squirrels and the like but she hasn't offered to hurt anything she knew was ours. We have a 6 month old puppy and he is a little too curious of the goats (mainly playing, not aggressive) so it will take a while longer before we would think of putting him in unsupervised.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess in the end it's about the individual dog and how comfortable you are leaving it with the goats. 

Jumping through hoops HAHAHAHA! I must try that


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> How well do they play with dogs?


My experience NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

my goat can shake hands.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

I tried to put a jolleyball in our goats pen and they absolutely freaked! They acted like it was going to kill them.. even when I left it there. But ours love racing around and even the adults like "king of the tires"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My goats can run out of the pen on command


----------

